# Congratulations Dmat our photo contest winner



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

As usual I'm apologizing for my delays. When I opened this image originally I remember just thinking "wow". I love everything about it and in case you were wondering the colors are being provided by pier lights of different colors. Well done!

I fact well done everyone the winner was by the narrowest of margins, second place was a tie between Pocketfisherman and MT (My Tiger) and so was third place. Nicely done everyone!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Runners up and thumbs...*

.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats to the winner and runners up. I'll be back!!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Way to go Dmat, and everyone else too. I really enjoyed seeing all the variety and great pics submitted this go around.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Dmat...And to the runners up. Outstanding work.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Dmat! And Congrats to the runners-up! Well done!!
Thanks to you too Rusty for doing this for us! :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Dmat! That wadefisher has the whole place to himself! 
Mike


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations..it was my favorite, too Rich


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations -- great shots.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations...there were some mighty fine entries this month and it just seems to keep getting better. It's very difficult to pick only 3.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

All the entries were first class.

Congratulation on the First Place Dmat


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree, this was a hard one to choose, liked them all. Thats a fine picture for the winner, congrats Dmat!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Come on Dmat...spill the beans:biggrin: How was it done......Any technical info you can share?


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone...
Took the picture a day or two after the first good cold front, figured the dry air would be good and the calm seas at the beach, it was also a very low tide. Took it on Canon Power Shot 630, 8 second exposure, f2.8, ISO 50 (i think). Had to brighten it a little bit, could have had longer exposure but the bird would not cooperate. The green lighting came from the pier, the lighting further out came from some parking lot lights.


----------

